# Chamonix Terrain: Do you need avi gear when riding within resort grounds



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

You're going to need avi gear and training to make the most of Chamonix. In theory you should be using the kit even if you're riding just off the sides or between pistes. You're also going to need to get up early and make use of some local insider knowledge as Chamonix has the highest concentration of gnardudes on the planet. I only spent 5 days there there in less than ideal conditions but I loved it and will return.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I've not yet been there. If I go, I'll sure pack avi gear, and and take a guide.

Resorts in the Alps do a lot of avi control as well so the groomers are safe to ride. Off-groomers it depends a lot of how _much_ off. Everything some meters left n right is heavily criss-crossed through the season so pretty stable, but this also depends on how the snowfall was, how many clear cold nights there were a.s.o. I don't know the French avi forecast system. In Switzerland, every resort will publish the daily avi level at lift stations. 

However, besides avi n crevasses, there are also cliffs. Off-groomers, you're responsible for yourself; there won't be ropes to guide you. I'd take a guide to profit from local knowledge and get the most out of the terrain.

Considering avi classes? Of course. Wanna ride off-piste? Get the knowledge. You're dealing with your life. No exaggeration. The tiny 7M country of Switzerland has an average of 25 ppl dying in avalanches each season. ~ half of them are resort based off-piste deaths. I've witnessed a teacher go off-piste with his class on a slope just 10m away from the lift. Class got burried, 1 school girl died. Someone with avi knowledge would have known that that slope in that exposition on that day was a no go...

Get the book Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain by Bruce Tremper. He assesses also snowpack in the Alps. Very informative book which is also fun to read.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

The difference between North America and Europe is in Europe once you are off the side of a piste you are off piste. Due to the nature of the terrain glacial, crevasses serac falls are a danger so you need the proper equipment, know how to use it and get a guide.


----------



## maverick12 (Oct 2, 2016)

neni said:


> I've not yet been there. If I go, I'll sure pack avi gear, and and take a guide.
> 
> Resorts in the Alps do a lot of avi control as well so the groomers are safe to ride. Off-groomers it depends a lot of how _much_ off. Everything some meters left n right is heavily criss-crossed through the season so pretty stable, but this also depends on how the snowfall was, how many clear cold nights there were a.s.o. I don't know the French avi forecast system. In Switzerland, every resort will publish the daily avi level at lift stations.
> 
> ...





Thanks for the info guys

yea you've pretty much confirmed what I thought I was planning on buying that book after seeing a lot of posts regarding it on this forum. I don't understand how people could afford to do a season in the alps if your buying a guide every day you go riding I mean I normally ride 100 days a season and just riding groomers all day isn't my idea of fun. maybe I should have looked more closely into the resorts before I booked in my season haha


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

It shouldn't take you long to fall in with a group of decent seasonairs/locals. If you're riding with experienced people who know the area well then your only likely to need a guide when tackling something new to everyone or particularly dangerous. Off piste routes in the glaciated areas are particularly dangerous though - the guides go out early season to map the crevasses and have to keep their knowledge up throughout the season as things are always changing.


----------

